# Inlaid plaque



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I made this cedar plaque with maple inlay. It measures 8 1/2"x11"x3/8". It is for a house warming gift. I used a keyhole router bit on the back side to allow for wall hanging.( About the cheapest and best hanger.) I use double bevel inlay method using my scroll saw. Took about three hours to make plus drying time for finish. I use shellac and a clear spray on finish from a rattle can.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks good Jim.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Ed's lucky. Really nice, Jim.


----------

